# Playa de estacionamiento inteligente



## 3AE (Jun 2, 2009)

Hola: somos alumnos de una escuela tecnica preuniversitaria y debido a que estamos cursando el ultimo año, estamos realizando un proyecto final el cual consiste en automatizar una playa de estacionamientos. El corazon del dispositivo es un microcontrolador MC68HC908JL3, de la familia motorola el cual recibe todos los sensores en sus entradas y ejecuta diferentes salidas de acuerdo a un software diseñado. 

Problema Nº1: necesitamos enviar un byte completo por un cable coaxil de un canal desde una salida prevista en el JL3 hasta otro micro más pequeño el cual decodificara la señal. El tema es que no sabemos como hacerlo. El byte contiene dos codigos BCD para dos display de 7 segmentos. El codigo se transcodificara con un 4511 y se utilizara la multiplaxaccion.

Problema Nº2:  neceisitamos saber basicamente como grabar flash en tiempo real porque debemos preveer que los datos almacenados en RAM, como la cantidad de autos que ingresaron o los seteos que configure el usuario desde un teclado, no se pierdan si se corta la corriente. Por este motivo se deben grabar estos datos en flash en tiempo real. ¿Como hacemos? 

Desde ya muchas gracias. Cualquier cosa que no esten muy claros los problemas consultenos. Es muy importante su opinión.


----------



## alexus (Jun 2, 2009)

lo unico que te puedo recomendar, ya que de lo otro no se,

 es que utilices un sistema de alimentacion secundario en caso de corte de energia compuesto por una bateria y su correspondiente cargador,

te sera util para dias en que no haya electricidad y el estacionamiento tenga que seguir trabajando, obvio jajajaja


----------



## luisgrillo (Jun 2, 2009)

Aunque nda biene al caso la respuesta de alexus  jejeje podrias diseñar el software para que te de la señal de el byte entero, eso si, lo tendras que amplificar cara que llegue hacia donde quieres que llegue.


Lo de grabar Flash, en internet hay muchos circuitos para grabar las flash con entradas serie o paralelo.

Pero que es lo que tienes en mente? tienes algun diagrama a bloques para ver con mas claridad que es lo que quieres?


----------



## alexus (Jun 2, 2009)

como que no:

"...no se pierdan si se corta la corriente..."

entonces si no tenes "luz" no trabajas? jaja


----------



## fernandob (Jun 2, 2009)

bah.......me meti por que lei "estacionamiento inteligente" y pense en otra cosa.
como que el equipo detecte en la entrada el tipo de vehiculo, y si es un mercedez benz o un coche caro automaticamente aumente el valor de estacionamiento ........si es un berretin que baje el precio, o sea cobre segun la cara...      ....pero no.
solo almacenar información y mandar por coaxil.... 

notas: para que en la flash ? creo que se escriben por pqaginas completas, sabias que hay ram flash externas de la capacidad que quieras? 
sabias que hay algo que se llaman baterias de 6v recargables , y cuestan solo 10 dolares?


----------



## Chico3001 (Jun 3, 2009)

El problema 1 lo veo bastante complejo.... debido a que tienen que hacer una transmision usando solo un cable..., existe un protocolo de transmision propietario llamado 1 wire de Dallas semiconductor... pero no se que tan dificil sea implementarlo en un JL3, lo ideal que yo haria es tratar de usar RS485 que es mas robusto y de caracter industrial, pero requiere 2 alambres y preferentemente 3... 

El problema 2 es bastante facil de resolver.. solo tienen que usar una memoria EEPROM Serial, existen 2 tipos, la serie 24xx que es por protocolo I2C y la 93xx que es SPI, las mas usadas y mas faciles de conseguir son las 24xx


----------

